# Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Guten Abend, liebe PCGHX-Community.

Ich hatte bereits einen Thread, wo Ich mehrere Probleme beschrieben hatte, die Ich mit meinem Lappi zurzeit habe.
Mir bleibt nurnoch ein Problem und zwar das, dass sich Spiele langsamer als zuvor öffnen und die Ladezeiten länger sind und dass Ich oft sehr, sehr wenige FPS habe, anfangs läufts mit 60fps (hab nen 60fps-Lock für alle Spiele drinnen) und nach paar Sekunden sackts auf 5-20 herunter. Egal bei welchem Spiel, sei es nun Crysis 3/Far Cry 3/BF3, welche alle vorher auf 60fps liefen oder auch Need for Speed: World/Most Wanted (2005er bricht auch manchmal auf 20 ein, das neue laggt öfters und das auf komplett niedrigen Einstellungen obwohl Ich vorher auf Maximalen Einstellungen 40fps hatte), aber auch Spiele wie Call of Duty MW1/MW2/MW3/Black Ops 2 oder Ghosts (naja, da kann Ichs verstehen, dass es schlechter läuft, aber auch Ghosts lief auf ganz niedrig mit 60fps) laufen sehr, sehr schlecht.

Alle Energiesparmodi sind aus, alles ist auf Maximale Einstellungen gestellt, GraKa ist übertaktet, es ist kein Müll aufm Rechner, Windows 7 wurde neu installiert und nur Steam/Origin/U-Play, Skype, MSI Afterburner und die Spiele sind drauf. Alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Mein System:

Lenovo Ideapad y580
Intel Core i7-3610QM
GTX 660m
6GB RAM

Hoffe, dass mir jemand irgendwie helfen kann


----------



## Alex555 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Lange Ladezeiten können an der Festplatte liegen. Falls du eine magnetische Festpaltte hast, mal eine Defragmentierung machen. 
Welche Grafikkartentreiber verwendest du? Seit wann hast du das Notebook? Wann wurde das NB das letzte mal gereinigt?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Hallo, Alex 

Ich habe die Platte gestern defragmentiert, hab den NVIDIA 327.62 drauf und das mit dem reinigen.. Naja, Ich konnte es nicht ganz öffnen und bin nur an den Lüfter gekommen und hab den gereinigt, aber das alles kann doch nicht so einen Leistungsverlust verursachen?

mfg, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## timbo01 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Wenn das Laptop durch verstaubte Lüfter / Kühlrippen sehr heiß wird, dann wird die Leistung (Prozessortakt) gesenkt um einen weiteren Hitzeanstieg zu verhindern.
Dadurch bekommst du deinen "Leistungsverlust".

Also mal ordentlich reinigen, evtl ein "Notebook Cooling Pad" besorgen und das Problem sollte behoben sein.

Gruß timbo


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Habe bereits ein Cooling Pad. Bringt aber NULL. Und bekomm das nicht komplett zerlegt.. Es gibt zwei-drei Schrauben, die Ich nicht weg bekomme.


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Bevor du anfängst den richtig zu zerlegen... Was sind denn eigentlich die Temps beim spielen?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Meistens 93 bis 94 Grad

Edit: Dabei spielts auch keine Rolle, wie anspruchsvoll das Spiel ist, das Ding kommt bei NfS: World genauso schnell auf seine 93 Grad wie bei Crysis 3


----------



## Kotor (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Hi,

ohne Akku, auf Dauerstrom vom Netzteil, probieren ...

Meist:

- verdreckt (zu heiß)
- Festplatte geht ein (meine rattert dahin, und stirbt auch sicher bald!)
- Akku ist schlecht und wird von Win7 sehr oft abgefragt ...so kommts mir vor ..

Hab Akku ausgebaut und siehe da - läuft wie wenn es neu wäre!


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Mein Lappi hängt die ganze Zeit am Ladekabel.


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Jo, also das Ding ist dreckig und wahrscheinlich ist auch die Wärmeleitpaste eingetrocknet, so dass das Ding einfach zu heiß wird und anfängt zu "throtteln". Wie alt ist der Laptop denn? Wenn der noch in der Garantie Zeit liegt, ist Lenovo vielleicht so nett und pustet den einmal durch...


----------



## Alex555 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*



EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Meistens 93 bis 94 Grad
> 
> Edit: Dabei spielts auch keine Rolle, wie anspruchsvoll das Spiel ist, das Ding kommt bei NfS: World genauso schnell auf seine 93 Grad wie bei Crysis 3


 
Da haben wir es schon. 93*C sind extrem hoch, eigentlich zu hoch! Deswegen wird auch jedes Spiel laggen.
Die Komponenten (CPU + GPU) werden wegen der hohen Temperaturen throtteln, um Schaden zu verhindern. 
Entweder du kriegst das ganze gereinigt oder das mit dem zocken wird nix mehr..


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Hat jemand ne Anleitung, die Ich das Ding komplett auseinander bauen kann? Wie gesagt, bekomme ein paar Schrauben nicht raus..7

Edit: Hab das Ding seit ca. 10 Monaten


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Um deinen Laptop ordentlich zu reinigen müsstest du die Lüfter entfernen... Damit erlischt in der Regel die Garantie. Da dein Laptop noch nicht so alt ist und damit wahrscheinlich noch Garantie hat, würde ich einfach Kontakt mit Lenovo aufnehmen und deine Beschwerden schildern. Dann musst du zwar kurzfristig auf deinen Laptop verzichten, kriegst ihn aber gereinigt wieder.

Noch ne Frage, wie übertaktest du deine Grafikkarte? Erhöhst du auch die anliegenden Volt? Das führt natürlich ebenfalls zu einer erhöhten Temperatur... Ich würde die Grafikkarte erstmal auf die normalen Einstellungen runter regeln, vielleicht reicht das auch schonmal... Im Endeffekt muss es aber früher oder später mal ordentlich geputzt werden.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (10. Februar 2014)

Mir fällt außer Reinigen auch nichts ein, allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass mein Y580 nach einem Jahr Nutzung, auch oft in staubreichen Umgebungen noch kein einziges dieser Symptome zeigt.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo y580 läuft sehr langsam.. Bin am verzweifeln..*

Ich habe es nur per MSI Afterburner leicht übertaktet. Am Volt hab Ich nichts geändert. Aber es macht keinen Unterschied, ob Ich die Karte übertakte, untertakte oder auf dem Standardtakt lasse. Es sind immer 93 grad.

Gibts zum aufschrauben und entfernen des Lüfters iwo ne Anleitung?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (10. Februar 2014)

Wartungsklappe öffnen, Staub raus. den rest mjt schraubenzieher auf und staub raus.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (10. Februar 2014)

Was davon ist die Wartungsklappe?  Das Problem ist, dass Ich ein paar Schrauben nicht raus bekomme :p


----------

